# 35 Gal Hex Pictures *Update page 2 9/23/06*



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, after selling just about all of my stuff, I was itchin' to get some of the scenery back. I had this 35 Hex sitting in the room that I got for FREE so I decided to see what I could make of it. Here are the pics. Please enjoy.

*Asplenium scolopendrium*









*Begonia rajah*









*Bulbo. alagense Large Form and Rainbow Selaginella*









*Bulbophyllum alagense Small Form*









*Caladium humboltii "Mini White"*









*Hoya brevialata*









*Neo. Red Waif and Neo. Super Ball*









*Neo. Chiquita Linda*









*Neo. dungsiana*









*Neo. Little Brother*









*Neo. olens Hybrid and Rhipsalis*









*Rhipsalis teres var. heteroclada*









*Peperomia prostrata clone #2*









*Trichosalpynx chameleopanthes*













































There are a few other plants that I didn't photograph as well. They are...

Peperomia meridana
Peperomia pecuniifolia
Masdevallia erinacea
Neo. lillipet
Dischidia sp. "Geri"
Dischidia ruscifolia


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

love the viv. Whered you get those bulbos? Im interested in the small form, i saw it while in west palm. There are orchid growers that are amazing wtih bulbos.

Ryan


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Ryan. I got the Bulbos from a friend on the board here in a trade. I'll let him speak up if he wants, I'd rather not have people attack his PM inbox.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

I hate looking at your vivs. :evil: Love the humboltii, been meaning to get some but I have nowhere to put it.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Antone, 

why do you always make me jealous? Very Nice Tank.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hahaha! Thats flattering. Thanks.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice Antone !
Cant wait to see pics of it all grown in !

BTW wut did ya mean by "Well, after selling just about all of my stuff, I was itchin' to get some of the scenery " ???


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It means what it says. After selling all of my stuff, I wanted another terrarium to look at. Get some of the scenery back.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I like


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

very very nice antone. i'm in love with it. I think you should get a group of thumbs for it right away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Well done Antone! You have a gift with plant placement. 

And thanks for respecting my privacy, but what the hell. The alagense came from my collection. I might be able to get more pieces if anyone is interested in a trade of some sort.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

milehigh said:


> Well done Antone! You have a gift with plant placement.
> 
> And thanks for respecting my privacy, but what the hell. The alagense came from my collection. I might be able to get more pieces if anyone is interested in a trade of some sort.


Thanks! Hopefully you don't get bombarded with requests for that awesome orchid. Haha.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I likey....


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone wuts that plant right above the Neo Red Waif near the Glass???


Looks sorta like a plurothallid of some sort.




Thanx,

Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That is Masdevallia erinacea.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's a really nice composition. It's the second hex I've seen that has a cool feeling to it, one that you can't get in a retangular aquarium. I'm not sure who's hex it is, but the other it's the 42g construction journal one from a few months ago.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Mike. You might be talking about DaSlackMan's 42 hex.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Please take pics of the Masdevalia when it blooms!
Just saw a pic of it on the internet! Looks awesome!

Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Will do Todd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

*HEX*

Nice job Antone, I like it. Did you put any fans on the viv for ventilation? How about any water feature?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Edd. Nope, I have neither of those. I haven't really done many water features b/c I'm never satisifed with what I create. When I do my 75 vert (Tee Hee  ) I may do one. If I do, it'll be crazy thats for sure!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> You might be talking about DaSlackMan's 42 hex.


That'd be it. I had the name on the tip of my fingers when I was writing that post and just couldnt remember. I've got one plywood tank that needs to be finished and I think I'll use these two tanks for ideas.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are a couple of updated shots of this viv. Its really interesting to see how lowering the light affects certain plants. I had to lower the light when I moved to the new place for a couple of reasons. Look at how the broms have lost color.



















Original pic for comparison (with much more light too...)









I think I'm gonna try to add another light over this one anyway. Screw the rules... :lol:


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Here are a couple of updated shots of this viv. Its really interesting to see how lowering the light affects certain plants. I had to lower the light when I moved to the new place for a couple of reasons. Look at how the broms have lost color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, man thats pretty crazy how the plants lost all that color. how many lumens did you have when all the color was there? and how many are hitting it now?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think what really influenced is that I had the broms growing outside in about 3000 foot candles of light. Now they are probably getting I'd say 1700 or so. The red one (N. Superball) will get its color back eventually but the N. olens Hybrid will most likely not. They need VERY strong lighting.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I've seen that begonia at the bottom of the tank before and used to know what it is... what is it?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

bluedart said:


> I've seen that begonia at the bottom of the tank before and used to know what it is... what is it?


Begonia rajah. Its a beautiful begonia. If you grow it in bright shade a little on the drier side, it will produce the most VIBRANT red leaves you will ever see in your life. Very neat indeed.


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

So...antone, I am in love with this viv, it is really amazing how those broms lost their color, I do agree, but I purchased a 30 gal hex at the petco sale, and it has been burning a hole in the table where its been sitting since, I'm going to model it after this viv...

sooooo maybe with your help, and more importantly, your healthy amazing plants....you'll help me re-create for my own enjoyment?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

maxmlax said:


> So...antone, I am in love with this viv, it is really amazing how those broms lost their color, I do agree, but I purchased a 30 gal hex at the petco sale, and it has been burning a hole in the table where its been sitting since, I'm going to model it after this viv...
> 
> sooooo maybe with your help, and more importantly, your healthy amazing plants....you'll help me re-create for my own enjoyment?


Thanks for the compliment. As far as recreating this in our own version, I will gladly assist you as much as I can. You know how to get ahold of me when you're ready. I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## urs (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice tank


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone It looks to be growing in very nice !.

A shame about the Color loss tho. 

On that same subject I would concerned about lowering that light as Low lighting will reak havoc on the Orchids you have in there and you even lose them.


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Antone It looks to be growing in very nice !.
> 
> A shame about the Color loss tho.
> 
> ...


Its low for the broms, not the orchids. I measured they are all getting about 1500 foot candles or so which is good for those species. The broms however need around 3000 foot candles.


----------

